# The Endless Darkness (Loosly based on Metro 2033)



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

_Even the stations leaders lived in what was a slum, no running water, no air circulation, and a filthy surrounding. Even this was considered luxury in the rat infested, blood stained, metro system directly beneath Moscow city in Russia. But even in these horrible conditions, the human spirit lived on, guards were set up at every hundred metres, generators that belonged in scrapyards powered failing light bulbs, and guns were pointed outwards towards the darkness of the metro tunnels. Somehow, someone organized these survivors into this system, somehow these survivors survived despite the attempts of hundreds of hungry mutant creatures.

The worst part of the situation, this was all caused by man. This entire situation, the thousands of hungry survivors, the mutants that ran through tunnels hunting anything without light, all caused by mankind. All because one country couldn't get along with another and launched missiles, then nukes, and then something even worse...
_
Hopefully that little story interested and entertained you as much as it did me. Now I'll explain it all in further detail. This is a role playing thread (somewhat) loosely based on the book and game, Metro 2033. Don't worry though, the story will be completely different from both the book and game, it's simply the universe that stays consistent. So if you're interested, read on...

Universe
After a brutal war, over what is not known, the human race has disappeared from the surface, and now only exists in nuclear vaults, or in this case, a metro designed to withstand nuclear explosions. But something else was released upon the surface (this is where the universe of Metro 2033, and the one I'm creating branch off), and rumors are spreading that it's causing more and more mutants to leave the surface, to take shelter in the underground metro.

The Metro
So now that all of the surface is a wasteland, a culture in the metro has started to emerge, and separate stations begin to unite into a collective, but when three groups, all with there own stations under there control meet, a massive and wasteful war erupts, and costs the metro precious lives.

The Stations
Structures created of scrap metal salvaged from tram cars. Tables and chairs made from benches, doors are a waste of resources, so don't exist at all, except to the richest of the metro. Pigs live among the civilized, caged into cells that leave it no room to even turn around. Chickens are often put into holes dug into dirt and covered with a plank of wood to keep them in. In all, the metro stations are worse then horrible places to live, but they are still hundreds of times better then even trying to survive in the seemingly endless darkness that is the metro tunnels.

Characters
I'll leave the back story of your character up to you, but here's some stuff that needs to stay similar for all characters, no exceptions.
1. All characters need to be raised from a station called Free Station West (no it doesn't really exist, none of the stations names will, and the map of the stations won't match either, this is entirely made up [by me]). (Side note, I mean raised, not born, so if your character can be taken to Free Station West whilst still a baby, he/she just has to be familiar with the station from a young age.)
2. Your character needs to have some reason they want to leave the station, I'll leave this up to you again, try to be creative with it.

Character Creation

In addition to...

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Story: (How the character was raised, who his/her parents are...)
Equipment: (I will send you a PM with this filled out, just edit your character post with what I send you.)

...you will need to select perks.

Select no more then four of the following perks (you can have less, but no more then four). I won't explain how this works, just know that it does work and it makes it funner if you don't know.

Perks will help you define your characters skills and past experience.

Pistol Training (Hit with a pistol)
Rifle Training (Hit with a rifle)
Melee Training (Hit, and do damage with melee weapons)
Throwing (Hit, and do damage with throwing weapons)
Repair Weapons (Repair damaged weapons of all types)
Repair Electronics (Repair damaged electronics, eg. Flashlight)
Repair Mechanics (Repair mechanical items, eg. Rail car)
Cooking (Cook an edible meal)
Survival (Survive in the metro, eg. sleep in a rat infested bed easily)
Scavenge (Take otherwise useless things, and make them useful, eg. Belt and Satchel combined to make an ammo belt)
Scavenge Electronics (Take otherwise useless electronics and make them useful, eg. Light Bulb and Battery to make a Flashlight)
Scavenge Mechanics (Take otherwise useless mechanical objects and make them useful, eg. Rail car lights into a Flashlight)
Hiding (Hide in otherwise visible places)
Speech (Convince or intimidate others)
Barter (Lower prices on bought items, higher prices to sell)
Pickpocket (Successfully steal from others)
Trained Senses (Detect what others don't)
Operate Machinery (Operate what others can't, eg. Rail car)

Make sure you pick perks that go along with your characters past. Eg. A character who's parents are guards would make sense to take Rifle Training, Trained Senses, Repair Electronics and Survival. But wouldn't pick Pickpocket, Barter, or Hiding.

Suggested layout for character creation:

Name:
Age:
Looks:
Story:
Perks:
Equipment: (I will PM you with what you have to start with, depending on story and perks.)

Characters Equipment
Depending on the perks you take, and the history you write, I will give your character the equipment that fits him/her. This requires you to trust that I will make all characters balanced and fair. So if you want your character to wear a specific jacket or have a specific gun, make sure to include it in there story or at the bottom of your post, and I'll do my best to include it.

Additional Information About the Universe of this RP
The currency used by all residents of the Metro is bullets. That's right, you shoot your money, so conserve ammo whenever possible. Also note that you can buy degraded ammo at the cost of standard ammo, this degraded ammo is cheaper to buy, but won't do as much damage (again, keep in mind I have a system set up, and I won't explain it all, but it is still there.).

Most of the combat part of the RP will take place between metro stations (most, not all), but you will spend about half your time in the metro stations, so I recommend taking only one or two combat skills, and the rest be utility skills.

Last but not least, the combat in this RP will not be:
_"Lifting the rifle towards my shoulder, I fire three shots, evenly spaced between shots, and connect with two. The mutant takes one shot in the leg, the other in the head, it collapses with the other vile creatures."

_Instead it will be:
_"Lifting the rile towards my shoulder, I fire three shots, evenly spaced between shots at the nearest mutant..."
_Then I will respond with the results (remember my system)
_"Two of the shots connect with the target, the other spreads wides and sounds off the metal wall. One of the shots takes the creature in the leg, other in the head. It collapses with the other vile creatures."
_
So instead of you deciding the results of the shot, I will. It should make the combat much more interactive. The speech and barter system will work similarly like this, where you decide what you want to say, and I decide the results.

Okay, promise this is the last thing before the end. Anyone can attempt any of the perk checks, so you don't need to have Pistol Training to fire a pistol, you'll just miss more often if you don't. And you WILL be able to gain perks in game, so you're not stuck with what you start with.

Anyhow, I hope you consider this RP, and enjoy the game if you decide to join.

Current members: (Preferred number of members is four or five)
Android - Dravel Ignace
MaxDemone - Max Demone
fishstickz-1 - Nikolai Volsky
yoyoyo12365 - Jack Cross
Anilar - Androv Olak

Thank you for reading.
-Jerek Carstien


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's my character.

Name: Draval Ignace
Age: 24
Looks: Short greasy red/brown hair, frail, and pale, average height, clean shaven, green eyes
Story: Growing up in Free Station West, Draval tried keeping everything as clean as it could be. His room was always the cleanest in the station. He had everything organized on the shelf so that it looked nice. A small desk in the corner of his room was the only part that ever got dirty. It had spare bits from all over the station: burnt out light bulbs, long dead batteries. This is the spot Draval could escape the true horrors of this childhood. Every night when the strange sounds of the station kept him awake, Draval would sit and create or repair broken equipment. And when he repaired everything he had on his desk, Draval would sneak out of the station in hunt of broken down equipment. He never went far from the barricade, always making sure he could see the light of the lamp. Only after he found something to keep him interested would be sneak back to his house. Going through a small hole in the chain link fence in the barricade. He would keep to the shadows so his parents would never hear of a boy walking through the streets. They always wondered where he got his electronics from. One day though, a mutant had followed him through the hole in the barricade. Once it was inside it managed to kill a guard, before it was shot itself. On that day, Draval swore he would never sneak around again, fearing that he would once again get someone killed. Now 10 years later he still stays up some nights, creating more contraptions he one day hopes to put to use. He wants to leave the metro in search of a machine that will provide his station with energy and sustainability.
Perks:Repair Electronics, Repair Mechanics, Scavenge Electronics, Scavenge Mechanics
Equipment: A homemade pneumatic pistol that fires nails single shot, eighteen rusty nails.
A large greatcoat, fur lined boots, a pair of fur gloves.
Two cans of beans.
Two burnt out light bulbs, one good light bulb, extra wiring (enough for one creation), a base of a lantern, a broken lighter, all held inside a medium sized lunch box.



Edit: You really should read the book, if you want to truly understand the background to this RP.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Name: Max Demone
Age: 19
Looksark brown almost black hair with some natural, lighter streaks. Wearing some obscure black band graphic t-shirt, tight dark blue pants, combat boots with a grey hoody under a leather jacket
Story: Raised outside the Metro, his father an ex-soldier turned scavenger and his mother a stay at home mom who also became a scavenger. The family survived by staying in destroyed homes and buildings. When he was 7 his family was killed by mutants while they searched a supermarket for food. Max ran for 3 days before he found an entrance to the Metro. He was raised by mostly himself and some people living down there, so he developed charisma and a silver tongue to persuade people. He wants to leave to find where his family died.
Perks: Rifle Training, Survival, Scavenge, Speech.
Equipment: 
A small sub machine gun with magazine pouches strapped onto the sides, two empty 15 round magazines, thirty-six degraded smg bullets, four standard rifle bullets.

Black graphic t-shirt, tight dark blue pants, combat boots, grey hoody, leather jacket.

One can of Beans, two cans of beef stew.

A leather belt, a roll of tape mostly used up (enough for one creation), a small note pad mostly used up, anti-bug spray, a small blanket, all inside a medium sized satchel.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good Android. Only one thing wrong with it, I should have said this in the original post, and I will edit it in. The Greatcoat should be in equipment, so if you want it you should put it into the story somewhere. I'll let you keep it, but just move it down to the Equipment area. Also, to anyone else who reads this, if there is something in particular you want for your character, make sure you put it somewhere else in your post. As all equipment is to be decided by me, so if you want your character to wear something in particular, it's no problem for me to include it, just as long as it's me including it.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

MaxDemone said:


> I'm liking this!
> Do we PM you our character?


Nope, just do like Android did. I'll PM you the equipment for your character.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Jerek Carstien said:


> Nope, just do like Android did. I'll PM you the equipment for your character.


I edited mine


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

I've sent you the PM Max Demone, sorry about the delay in responding.

My bad, should have also said the magazines hold fifteen bullets each.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

looks enjoyable, i will give it a go

Name: Nikolai Volsky
Age: 24
Looks: A short slim male, brown hair, green eyes, fair freckled skin, burn scars on his arms, knife scar across his throat
Story: Brought into the Free Station West at the age of seven by travellers who discovered him wandering the tunnels after his family hid him before being mauled by a swarm of mutant, Nikolai spent his life couriering for the criminal underground of the station. By the time he was eighteen Nikolai was an avid gambler who was deeply entrenched in the underworld of the station, who ran fixed gambling games and was a luitenient to one of the crime bosses. However he attempted to remove himself from the crime world after he was nearly killed by a rival gang who attempted to burn him alive, and slash his throat, he only just managed to escape due to the arrival of the guards of the station who interrupted the situation seconds before his death. In recent months Nikolai has gained a huge debt due to his gambling habits and is forced to leave Free Station West or face death at the hands of the gangs he owes.
Perks: Pistol training, hiding, pickpocket, trained senses
Equipment: Semi-Automatic Pistol, two eight round magazines, twenty five degraded pistol bullets.

Dirty black coveralls, thin black jacket, sneakers, thin gloves, and a ski mask.

One small bag of dried Mushrooms.

Reading glasses (even though he don't need them), fourteen gambling chips, and one small vile filled with weak poison, all stored in a modified ammo belt designed to carry stolen goods.




I hope this is suitable, if not the just PM me and i will modify it to the standards required

Fishstickz-1


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Fishstickz-1, I sent you a PM with your equipment.

Thank you for joining.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Name:
Jack Cross
Age:
17
Looks:
Long brown hair, blue eyes, often burnt fingertips, and a thin build. Just shy of 6'1", and about as pale as somebody who has rarely seen the light of day should be.
Story:
Jack was born on the surface, but his parents both went underground only a few weeks after he was born, recognizing the dangers of having a child up top. His mother was a police officer, and his father an electrical engineer. As he grew, Jack became very fond of his father's work, even though he had been reduced to reusing circuit-boards and old wires.
Jack quickly learned how to do what his father did, and even surpassed him at spotting dead electronics. This development lead to his mother training him to survive, teaching him to shoot, because his father then insisted that Jack come along on the scavenging trips. 
On Jack's 13th birthday, his father took him out on a special scavenging trip, having heard about some very interesting items just a bit further out than the station guarded. Unfortunately, they never made it. They were attacked by a raid from another station, and Jack's father was killed, leaving behind a silver charm on a thin chain as his only remembrance. Later that same month, his mother fell ill. She survived for 2 more years, but passed shortly before Jack turned 15.
Now, the boy does what his father did, and works to keep himself alive, waiting for the day when he will be able to hunt down the men who murdered his father.
Perks:
Pistol Training (Hit with a pistol)
Repair Electronics (Repair damaged electronics, eg. Flashlight)
Scavenge Electronics (Take otherwise useless electronics and make them useful, eg. Light Bulb and Battery to make a Flashlight)
Trained Senses (Detect what others don't)
Equipment:
Small revolver (holds six shots), twenty one degraded pistol bullets

Large grey jacket, black t-shirt, brown pants, hiking boots

Four large mushrooms, one raw egg

Silver charm on a thin chain, a functional light bulb, extra wiring (enough for one creation), flashlight base, a large uncharged battery, a magnifying glass, three sheets of paper, a small pencil, all inside of a single pouched backpack.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

yoyoyo12365, I've sent you a private message with your equipment in it.

Thank you for joining this RP.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

While plotting out the story for this RP, I've thought of some additional rules that I would like everyone to read.

*Additional Rules*

In Character Chat, Out of Character Chat, and Questions

In Character Chat: This is what 98% of the RP should be in. If your character wants to ask "How much for that rifle?" Then this is In Character Chat. ICC shouldn't be a modified colour.

Out of Character Chat: This is when you want to tell a player (not his/her character) something. Like announcing that you won't be able to post on the RP tomorrow. Out of Character Chat (OCC) should be shown in green font colour.

Questions: This is for questions directed at me, so things like "I want to shoot that mutant, but did it dart around the corner or can I still see it?". Questions should be shown in blue font colour. 

Additional Rules

Preforming Actions: When a character preforms an action that would require something to do with a perk (eg. Fixing a broken flashlight) then they have to finish there entry into the action thread without a result. Example:

What not to do:
"After pulling all the necessary gear out of my backpack, I begin working on fixing this broken flashlight. It appears that the wires are broken, and are easily replaced (-1 extra wiring).

What to do instead:
"After pulling all the necessary gear out of my backpack, I begin working on fixing this broken flashlight. I wonder what's wrong with it, so open it up to find out..."

To which I will respond:
"It appears that the wires are broken and should be easily replaced. (-1 extra wiring)."

You will then have the option of: a. Replace the broken wires and remove the extra wiring from your inventory (I will keep track of this in case you don't want too). Or b. Decide that the extra wiring could be better used elsewhere and pack all the gear back up.

Also note: This rule applies to everything that would require a perk to be used. Opening a door (if you can find one) doesn't require the use of this rule for example.

Edit: We have four players, this is enough to get started, but before we do, I want to ask every member if they think four is enough, or if they would like to wait for more. So please respond ASAP as I will wait for everyone to have a say before I start the action thread.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

I think 4 is enough. That's usually how many there were for other RPs I've been in.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

4 should be good... Yeah.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Depends if you plan on completely closing your recruitment once you start the action thread or not. If not, then four shouldn't be to bad and others can join in later. Bringing new players into the story is not very hard, assuming you don't make it hard. (If a new player brings in a character, its easier to just treat the character as if they had always been there. They get to know the same general information the other characters do, whats happened, and there is no need for an awkward introduction phase.)

If you are planning to close recruitment, so that no one else can join in, then do realize that should any of your four players drop out (and please no one try the bullshit that such a thing won't happen because it can and does) the effort put in to keep things going may not be worth it. Closing recruitment after a certain point in the story is understandable, if 75% of the story is complete and someone new comes in, there is little chance of that character developing well enough.



As for these characters, you guys might want to give a bit more for your respective appearances.

I mean honestly - 

Draval: So I know the colour of his hair and that its greasy, that he is frail and that he has pale skin. But thats it; so for all I know he is a pale blue dwarf of three feet with no eyes and a beard to the floor.

Max: Other than what little there is, he must be an eight foot tall orange skinned gorilla of an individual with corn rows and no teeth.

Nikolai: Actually has a bit more, so I'm just going to guess he is albino or something.

Jack: Well you might as well read Draval and Max and take what you think is funniest from the pair.

My point in all this being that they could stand to have a bit more in regards to what your characters look like. It might make interacting with each other a little easier.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Darkreever made some pretty good points. I think I will leave the Recruitment thread open till the story is about 35% done, from that point it'll just be whoever is already in.

The part about appearance is entirety left up to you though. I won't force you to rewrite it.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

That made me laugh harder than it should have.


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

hmm i may try put a bit more information into my character


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Let's go with 4 people.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, for some bizare reason this has interested me. I may post up a character in due course.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Santaire, if you're interested in joining, I would recommend you post your character before this evening, as that's when I will open the action thread. However, like I said before, the recruitment thread will stay open until the story is about a third done. Don't mean to rush you, just my recommendation.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Action thread is up and posted. Please head over and get this RP started.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jerek Carstien said:


> (the favored minimal sentences is three, but you should also try to make it as long as you can without making it boring.




Just wanted to point out that this is actually wrong. Minimum number of sentences in roleplay threads, unless the GM specifies otherwise, is four sentences.

Note, however, that this does not mean the GM can specify he/she wants fewer than four sentences. Four is always the lowest to be allowed, a GM may specify they expect a minimum greater than this (in my current RP the sentence minimum is ten) but never less.


So in the action thread, all of Max's posts and half of Androids posts violate the minimum. If you want more to add in your posts, description is kind of key in roleplaying, especially online.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, thanks for that Darkreever, I'll make sure to add more atmosphere into the next post. I release I didn't so a great job on my first post, as it didn't describe the metro as much as it could have. But this is my first time making a Role Play, so I apologize for any lack of details and will try to do better.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its alright Jerek, we all need to learn at some point right?

As a personal rule of thumb, when it comes to updates from a GM (major ones mind you) I aim for about two times what I expect the players to give me in their own posts.


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

darkreever said:


> [/color]Just wanted to point out that this is actually wrong. Minimum number of sentences in roleplay threads, unless the GM specifies otherwise, is four sentences.
> 
> Note, however, that this does not mean the GM can specify he/she wants fewer than four sentences. Four is always the lowest to be allowed, a GM may specify they expect a minimum greater than this (in my current RP the sentence minimum is ten) but never less.
> 
> ...


Should I go and fix mine or just do it correctly on all my other posts?


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey, I hope there is room for another player. I have written up my character below.

*Name:* Androv Olak

*Age:* 33

*Looks: *A man of average build, Androv doesn't stand out in a crowd. Brownish hair with grey creeping in, a full red beard also with grey streaks. Grey blue eyes, Androv have a constant tired look on him, from a man who have lived to many years in the metro and survived. Androv have many scars across his body from cuts and bullet holes, telling there own story of his fortitude and his age, none have slowed him down or given any other permanent handicap.

*Story:* Androv have to think hard if he is to remember his childhood, his life have from a young age been about survival, the building up of and the security of Free station west. What he remembers is mostly vague images of his parents, there smiles and there love for him.

Androv have for as long he remembers had a rifle or shotgun in his hand, and loyalty for free station west and its people in his heart. Been a guard in his late teens, to be a caravan guard between the various stations that free station west trades with. A thankless job, he have worked on for a decade, that keeps several stations running, making it possible to trade supplies for much needed food, water and ammunition.

Androv have been in many skirmishes against criminals, raiders, mutants and desperate people. And have somehow survived many wounds to his, even with the substandards of medical and surgical care of the metro stations.

Androv have experienced that the metro tunnels have become more crowded, and he believes the rumors about more mutants underground. Not that he have fought of more mutants than usual, but he have seen refugees travelling the tunnels, ignoring the dangers there is. And heard more stories than he care to admit.

Androv have taught many young men and women to survive the metro and its dangers, and he feels it is the young peoples time to make there mark. That it is there time to keep the station safe, and the caravans running. 
He feels that he is becoming to old, and that he soon will be more of a burden for the station than he will be a help. So he has decided to go on his last adventure, hoping that he might figure out what is happening, and then can help his station and friends in some way or another.

*Perks:* Rifle Training, Melee Training, Survival and Operate Machinery.

*Equipment: * Strained grey shirt, black jacket with several patches, brown pants, hiking boots, black toque.

Repaired rifle, twenty eight degraded rifle rounds, combat knife

One bag of dried mushrooms, two large mushrooms

Rusty Swiss army knife, small water bottle, very rare tinderbox and four matches, a wrench, all held within a black bag.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Anilar, I've sent the PM with your gear in it. Thank you for joining this RP.

Unfortunately, I think five people is the most I can handle. So this thread should be considered closed until someone already in the RP drops out.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe you can change the title of this thread, where you can write recruitment closed or something.

Most other RP's keep continuing using the Recruitment thread for any /ooc talk, so the RP thread is kept clean of questions and similar. But I can do your colour thing in the RP thread no problem, just informing you what others do.

The name with black text is a good idea, if people have discipline enough to read only what they should read. Serpion5 does something similar, but he somehow, (don't know how) makes a little tab beside the name, where spoiler is written. When clicked it opens a little box where the text is written. Not that it will stop people from reading if they want to read, but it might just feel nicer.

Finally thanks for letting me join, ill read up on the RP and see if I can write up a post.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Anilar said:


> I believe you can change the title of this thread, where you can write recruitment closed or something.


Generally only site staff ever have the ability to change a thread title, and that is the case here on Heresy.



Anilar said:


> The name with black text is a good idea, if people have discipline enough to read only what they should read.


In an ideal world it won't matter, and in general it should not matter if you read someone else's update since you can't act on it anyway. (Unless you and another person have the exact same update of course.)



Anilar said:


> Serpion5 does something similar, but he somehow, (don't know how) makes a little tab beside the name, where spoiler is written. When clicked it opens a little box where the text is written. Not that it will stop people from reading if they want to read, but it might just feel nicer.


That would be Serpion adding spoiler tags, done in the same way you add quote or url tags.

That being you type spoiler (or quote, or url) in between a pair of brackets at the start of the text you want to hide and then /spoiler (or /quote, or /url) in brackets at the end of it. (Should look like [ spoiler ][ /spoiler ] but remove the spaces to make it work.)



its very easy to do, and in the case of quote tags and url tags there are additional things you can do with them. For example, you can specify who you are quoting by replacing quote with quote=insertnamehere. Note that you do not need to change the /quote.


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool, thanks for that Anilar and Darkreever, I'll start using those spoiler tags on my next post, should make things easier for the reader. 



Just testing.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dear sirs, I am loathe to inform you that, due to life, I will not be able to continue with this particular RP.
Life has, in the last several days, and more so in the last several hours, beat me down quite a bit.
With the beginning of my sports season, and a recent increase in workload, my time has been reduced by a very substantial amount.
Rather than having all the time in the world to do as I please, I now spend an extra 2 hours at school and that amount again doing work.
I thank you for the nice, if shockingly brief, bit of distraction. I hope that this does not reflect negatively on me or this RP.
If you would like me to play my character off, then I would be glad to.
My most sincere apologies,

Yoyoyo12365


----------



## Jerek Carstien (Feb 16, 2012)

That's fine Yoyoyo, you will be missed. I would appreciate it if you somehow got rid of your character, and when I think I've found a way, I'll PM you about it, just as an idea. Thank you for joining and playing it out a bit.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Well you know where to find us, if time should find its way back into your life.


----------

